# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Oceanário expõe recife de coral morto, contra comércio ilegal

## Luis Queiroga

Oceanário expõe recife de coral morto, contra comércio ilegal


O Oceanário de Lisboa pretende chamar a atenção do público contra o comércio ilegal de corais e de outros animais, colocando em exposição um impressionante recife de coral morto. 
Os corais do recife do Oceanário foram apreendidos no Porto de Lisboa há alguns anos e faziam parte de um carregamento aproximadamente 10 vezes superior, indica o Oceanário em comunicado. 

A remoção destes corais da natureza terá sido responsável pela morte de um recife vivo com uma extensão impressionante. 

O comércio de corais (e outros animais) é ilegal e é responsável por uma destruição muito significativa dos recifes. Os corais são comercializados para posterior utilização em bijuteria, adornos, peças de arte, entre outros. 

Os corais são capturados ainda vivos e são deixados ao sol até morrerem, ficando apenas um esqueleto calcário e branco. 

Com o apoio do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e graças à campanha S.O.S. Oceano o recife de coral encontra-se em exposição, não sendo por isso necessário viajar 20 horas até à Austrália para ver uma Grande Barreira de Recife, lê-se no comunicado. 

Diário Digital
08-07-2006 12:39:54

----------


## Ricardo Santos

É impressionante ver aquele "recife morto"  :JmdEffraye:   :Icon Cry:   :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:  

Mais imformação: http://www.oceanario.pt/site/ol_noti...&noticiaid=287

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :yb677:  

Talvez devesse ficar calado...mas...

Chamo a este tipo de iniciativas HIPOCRISIA

Se o Aquarista não fosse visto como um mero predador, mas como um dos últimos redutos na capacidade de reprodução e capacidade de salvaguardar espécies em extinção, talvez o rumo pudesse ser outro.

Se não fossemos vistos como "meia dúzia de vândalos" que apenas querem destruir recifes de coral, o panorama talvez pudesse ser outro.

Enquanto estes doutores, e institutos incompetentes, não olharem para nós (os verdadeiros interessados e conhecedores) como alguém que tem uma palavra a dizer, quer em termos de conhecimentos, quer em termos de uma politica coerente de quotas de captura, não vamos a lado nenhum.

É ínfima a quota de corais que todos os anos entram no mercado da aquariofilia, comparado com as toneladas de corais utilizados em argamassas para a construção de muros.

Quando é que o Oceanário, em vez deste tipo de medidas demagógicas se propôs colaborar connosco (por meio dos técnicos que têm) para nos ajudar e orientar em termos de opinião, quer química, quer técnica na manutenção e preservação de espécie alguma?

Nunca. Nem mesmo hoje para os corais que se encontram livres ou com quotas de comercialização.

Não seria mais pedagógico apoiarem iniciativas como a do nosso fórum, em vez de mostrarem corais mortos (que se calhar ainda não estariam mortos nesta altura, se estivessem em mão de aquaristas competentes) a leigos no assunto, apenas para serem notícia?

Todos nós sabemos, que na maioria das vezes os corais chegam em péssimo estado, ou pelo menos bastante debilitados. Todos nós sabemos que se não entram rapidamente em aquários com as mínimas condições, o seu destino é morrerem. 

Será que neste país de burocracias, desde a apreensão nas alfândegas, até chegarem devidamente ao Oceanário, existe a rapidez e gente expedita o suficiente, para que os corais não morram antes de lá chegarem?

Eu acredito que não.

Ainda a bem poucos dias foram umas Acroporas efflorescens  apreendidas e foram-no porque no entender da inspecção se tratavam de montiporas (porque faziam prato).
Por acaso a acropora em causa também é uma das restritas, mas este pequeno pormenor, serve apenas para mostrar que as pessoas (autoridades) não sabem identificar as espécies e que estamos sujeitos a mais boa, ou menos boa vontade de quem fiscaliza.

A verdade é que nem as autoridades, nem ninguém. Muitas são vezes em nós próprios discutimos se este ou aquele coral é o A ou o B, sem  chegarmos a conclusões.

Por tudo isto, penso que o unir de esforços, no sentido da determinação de quotas (reais), e numa participação mais aproximada entre estes organismos e a nossa comunidade é o caminho a seguir.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Juca, subscrevo na totalidade o teu post. Infelizmente, esta situação repete-se absurdamente nos mais variados quadrantes da nossa sociedade.
Neste caso específico, penso que expôr corais mortos é quase o mesmo que levar as crianças a uma visita de estudo a um.......... cemitério.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Bom texto Julio, infelizmente isso não só acontece em Portugal mais em todo o mundo........ :yb620:   :Icon Cry:   :yb620:   :Icon Cry:   :yb620:  

Infelizmente nossos governantes estão apenas preocupados com dinheiro e poder.......outras coisas que não lhes dizem respeito eles os ignoram.

A iniciativa de nós, aquaristas tentarmos fazer com que nossos aquarios sejam "mudarios" é algo que ecologicamente é válido pois podemos propagar corais que estejam por extinção.

Enquanto isso nossos governantes que sabem que existe uma máfia de exploração e destruição não somente dos recifes de corais, mas de outros meios ambientes e não tomam nenhuma atitude! :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  

O mundo está deste jeito e não sabemos onde iremos parar......nós somos uma grande comunidade no mundo e devemos divulgar nosso trabalho directa ou indirectamente para todos observarem que o aquarismo é algo importante para a não degradação deste ecosistema.

Parabéns Julio por tuas palavras!!! :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

O Julio tem razão

Eu já deixei de comprar corais nas lojas. :yb668:  Só se forem mudas.

È tão fixe comprar mudas e velas crescer. 
Além de ser menos dispendioso. :SbRiche:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> Oceanário expõe recife de coral morto, contra comércio ilegal
> 
> 
> O Oceanário de Lisboa pretende chamar a atenção do público contra o comércio ilegal de corais e de outros animais, colocando em exposição um impressionante recife de coral morto. 
> Os corais do recife do Oceanário foram apreendidos no Porto de Lisboa há alguns anos e faziam parte de um carregamento aproximadamente 10 vezes superior, indica o Oceanário em comunicado. 
> 
> A remoção destes corais da natureza terá sido responsável pela morte de um recife vivo com uma extensão impressionante. 
> 
> O comércio de corais (e outros animais) é ilegal e é responsável por uma destruição muito significativa dos recifes. Os corais são comercializados para posterior utilização em bijuteria, adornos, peças de arte, entre outros. 
> ...


Foto do mesmo em exposição no Oceanário

Ler a inscrição: "A PESCA COM EXPLOSIVOS E CIANETO MATA OS RECIFES DE CORAL"

----------

